# Unknown maritime artifact?



## SteveVA (Mar 18, 2014)

Found this artifact while Scuba diving in the Manasquan Inlet on the coast of New Jersey. This inlet has been there since 1700's but has moved several times over the years. It is almost 4inches high with three compartments with felt/cloth on bottom. Name on bottom is J.W. Forestal April 1876....Brass with very fine thread screw sections. Photo shows object just out of the water (saltwater) so must have buried in the sand...Have passed it around and best idea is maybe a object to store glass lenses for scope?Any idea?


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 18, 2014)

I suppose this is the same ONE, a ship telescope lenses case seems like a good idea. I reckon THIS would be able to fit inside?


----------



## SteveVA (Mar 18, 2014)

2find4me, Thanks for the reply and that is actually my website you found that on!!! RightsideVAI have been passing around and posting photos of this object hoping somebody might know what it is...Thanks for the reply Steve


----------

